

Square’s scary and impressive identity confirmation screen - zaidf
http://zaidfarooqui.com/squares-scary-and-impressive-identity-confirmation-screen/

======
cheald
If you've ever done a credit report, you'll recognize these questions; these
sorts of questions are standard fare.

I suspect it's not Square doing them, but rather, they're just farming
identity verification out to another vendor who already does this sort of
thing.

------
eps
I'm fairly certain that they are using 3rd party service to run these checks.
It's a well-established industry with banks, credit unions, car dealerships,
etc as their clients.

------
rogk11
Banks, credit card companies know a lot about you - residences, employment
history, family history etc.

All the data is tied to your SSN.

~~~
zaidf
They never took my SSN.

